# www.cameronbrown.ca



## cameronrbrown (Apr 10, 2010)

Hey there

I am new here, and I am currently in the process of building a photography website. I only have one section up, but there will be more to come.

I was hoping to get feedback from you guys about what you think does and doesn't work on it so far. Are the images loading fast enough, or do you think I need to compress them more?

Like I said, it is a work in progress, and I just uploaded it earlier today


Cameron Brown Photography


Cheers


----------

